# Looking for a breeder in Ontario



## EmilyTondreau (May 7, 2012)

Hello, I was wondering if any breeders are expecting puppies around October or November. I am looking for a dog to live with my boyfriend and I.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Have you narrowed down which lines you're interested in? There are American Showlines, German showlines, working lines etc....


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!

I live in Ontario and there are many great GSD breeders here. Do you know if you prefer show or working lines? Do you prefer a dog with a higher energy level? These questions are very important to ask yourself.


----------



## EmilyTondreau (May 7, 2012)

I am looking for a companion dog, I'm not too sure what the difference between lines are and I am not planning on showing or breeding my dog if this helps.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Welcome  There's a few of us from Ontario here

You should research working lines vs show lines before choosing a breeder, they're both bred for different reasons. Once you've decided which line you want to go with we can help you with suggesting breeders

What qualities are you looking for? Are you looking for a dog that is high energy and can run for hours or low energy and can handle one thirty minute walk a day? What type of training do you want to do? Basic obedience, tracking, agility, etc


----------



## EmilyTondreau (May 7, 2012)

Well I am an occasional jogger and I would love a dog who can keep up but not need a long walk. I have a lot of backyard space so it will have lots of room to run and play during the day and a lot of walks. I am planning on doing basic obedience with him/her and crate training. I will be in school most of the day but someone will usually be home with him or her.


----------



## reck0n3r (Jul 29, 2012)

Do any of you guys know of a breeder in Bradford?


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

go to google and type in german shepherd breeders in ontario...You should find what you're looking for...There are a few Ontario-ians here lol thats awesome!


----------

